# Umm...



## arthur

If I start violin at my current age 15, how long will i take to play Bach partitas, for example.


----------



## Taggart

Piece of string job. Johann Sebastian Bach: Three Sonatas & Three Partitas for Solo Violin BWV1001–1006 is grade 8 on the ABRSM system. They reckon it takes about a year a grade. However, if you are very good and work very hard then you may do it quicker.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

The least amount of time would probably be 5 years, so anything above that.


----------



## MichaelSolo

Well, indeed it depends on what you mean by "playing the Bach partitas". To be able to reproduce the notes in some section of the simplest one - probably, at least 5 years. To be able to play passably a whole partita to friends and family - add another 2 - 3 years at the very least. To be able to play any of them in a recital - another 2 to 3, if talented. To be able to play them well - life might not be enough sometimes.


----------



## Klavierspieler

How much are willing to work?


----------

